# Discord no Gentoo

## edu666edu

O pacote x11-misc/discord não existe mais, portanto baixei o -bin, e ele mandou eu baixar um update

Baixei ele, descompactei, coloquei em /opt/discord/share/discord/ porém o discord não abre, a tela fica preta: https://i.imgur.com/dsSrZcV.png

Alguém sabe o que fazer?

----------

## luiztheblues

Instale um client não-oficial são.

Sugiro Cordless.

----------

